# So where ARE the birds?



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

All I know is that there are little to no birds in the St. Cloud area in minnesota as of this evening. Where are the birds? Are there still birds in good numbers in ND? How about Canada? I haven been seeing solid reports on significant bird numbers anywhere. WHERE ARE THEY?


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

They sure aren't in Manitoba, or at least in any great number. Since yesterday we have had a north wind anywhere from 50-60km and a dump of snow (12-24 inches)

I'm sure there are still a few hardy mallards holding out, but not many.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess it is over here also....5-6 inches of snow yesterday,clear and 5 below zero this morning.Everything will be frozen over.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Turning Green I hear ya cluck'en, I live around the St. Cloud area and its as bad as its ever been. There are not even the number of birds staying within the city limits that there ussally are. The only reason I go out around here is to get my decoys wet. I've had a few decent hunts out towards Albany, nothing to brag about though. Maybe this weather will push some birds in to the area. Good Luck


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

Right now in SD there is alot of birds coming in here. I live right by aberdeen and the ducks and geese are all over. I finally found a spot where they are all flying through. Theres a guy that doesnt let anyone hunt and they fly off that right over a pasture. We have been slottering the geese.


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

well, i went out tonight and actually saw a huntable number of birds! i saw probably around 1,000 mallards and a few divers and about 300 geese. i couldnt believe it! that is the most waterfowl i have seen around here in a long time! maybe there is a little hope yet. we need the water to stay open though. i am really hoping that some birds hang around in iowa this weekend and next week so i can go chase them when i am home for thanksgiving break! get out there, and good luck! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I drove from Bismarck to Fargo today and didn't see ANY ducks. All small water is froze, the medium sized stuff is about 1/2 froze....that could change tonight. Just canadas left, and some were sitting on ice.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

It ain't good in Central Nodak. EVERYTHING is frozen. Very few birds around.
I walked across a small slough tonight to chase a rooster. This water was open yesterday!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Plan on going out tomorrow, hope to wake up to an influx of birds. Saw 3 ducks Tuesday, hopefully I can see a few more tomorrow. I'm thinking the pond may be froze too thick to bust through easily, might have to set up in the field.


----------



## jbullivant (Nov 9, 2005)

its gonna freeze hard tonight, looks like this might be the end unless some birds stay in the lagoons and the river. that might be the only open water for a while. Everything in crookston is froze and everything not frozen will freeze, saw some canadas in the fields and some snows today but thats it. my friend found a few mallards and bluebills sitting in a pond that was open but thats it that i have heard. hopefully not every thing freezes.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well guys the birds are down here, Southern illinois is starting to get covered up. Went out scouting tonight and the sky was black with ducks. The snow line ends about 100 miles north of us so the birds are sitting pretty down here, bad thing is we got a whole week before season starts.


----------



## turning green (Nov 22, 2004)

well, all of the small ponds in the st. cloud MN area are frozen over as of today. most of the larger bodies of water are partially frozen. saw a few birds around. havent been able to get out and try a hunt because i have an enormous test to take. thats just the way it goes, when the hunting is good, something always has to screw it up. oh well, i am still banking on Iowa next week during thanksgiving break. sounds like it is supposed to warm up and reach the low 50s there this weekend so that will hopefully keep some birds around. good luck! lets keep the reports commin about where the conentration of birds are. THANKS!


----------

